

Show HN: Spaculator - Bitcoin Options for Dummies (wannabe) - realmojo
http://www.spaculator.com/

======
astrodust
Derivatives on a highly volatile artificial currency. What could possibly go
wrong?

------
radarsat1
I don't understand, isn't this what you do when you trade on an exchange
anyway? Bet that the price will do what you expect? The only difference seems
to be that if you are wrong, you lose permanently instead of being able to
recoup your loss by waiting a little longer or using a stop order.

~~~
driverdan
Take an hour to read up on options, futures, and other derivatives markets on
your search engine of choice. All your questions will be answered.

